# how do i remove melamine paint on floor and countertops?



## stressfreak (Jan 20, 2009)

I painted my kitchen cabinets with melamine paint about 3 months ago. I had quite a bit of paint drops on the vinyl floor and on the solid surface countertops. What is the best way to remove the paint as it is completely hardened!


----------



## torpainter (Oct 27, 2006)

Is it latex based or alkyd?


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Melamine paint is a Latex paint so goof-off will get them off. Try a razor or scraper first if you can be gentile.


----------



## torpainter (Oct 27, 2006)

Melamine can be either 
c and p from ICI
*CIL Dulux Interior Alkyd Melamine (Kitchen & Bath)*
This product is a premium quality alkyd melamine paint formulated with urethane for additional durability and scrubbability. Its tough, yet luxurious melamine like finish, is both moisture and mildew resistant. This product is specially formulated for use in the most demanding areas of the home – kitchens, bathrooms and laundry rooms. It is designed for use on walls, trim and cabinetry
There are also a few types of goof offs on the market I tend to stay away from them as they can damage or mark a lot of surfaces

For latex I prefer methyl hydrate
I have used it on many occasions to clean drylatex off of surfaces.It takes a 10-15 seconds to start softening up the paint but it works well


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.melaminepaint.com/

Did they stop making an oil based version or maybe it just isn't listed?


----------



## torpainter (Oct 27, 2006)

lots of companies still make it


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Before you use goof-off, or a similar solvent, _please_ test in an inconspicuous area first. I could definitely see nasty solvents messing up both your countertop and floor.

SirWired


----------



## torpainter (Oct 27, 2006)

sirwired said:


> Before you use goof-off, or a similar solvent, _please_ test in an inconspicuous area first. I could definitely see nasty solvents messing up both your countertop and floor.
> 
> SirWired


Always good advice


----------

